# Bauchflossen



## Teichforum.info (26. Juli 2004)

hallo .....

stimmt es nun das bei den koi die flossen nachwachsen ??

einer meiner koi hat warum weiß ich leider nicht, keine bauchflossen mehr. man kann ganz leicht erkennen das da noch was kleines ist, aba was genau leider nicht......












ich bin eigentlich kein freund vom keschern und deswegen habe ich mich vorerst dazu entschieden ihn noch im wasser zu lassen. sonst gibt es keine auffälligkeiten. fressen tut er wie die anderen Phänomenal und ich kann auch keine auffälligen bewegungen feststellen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juli 2004)

Hallo Lars!

Angeblich stimmt es, daß bei Fischen die Flossen nachwachsen können.

Ich habe bereits 2 Fische gehabt ( allerdings Sumatrabarben ) denen die Bauchflossen abhanden gekommen sind:
Die eine hat ihre Flossen vermutlich an eine Libellenlarve im Teich verloren - die Flossen begannen dann im AQ wieder zu wachsen, die Sumi hat aber ( durch meine Unwissenheit: zu wenige Sumis, keine Trennung ) den Stress durch die anderen nicht überlebt.
Allerdings konnte sie auch ohne Bauchflossen toll schwimmen und ums Futter kämpfen. Die Brustflossen hatte sie noch!


Die zweite __ Barbe habe ich erst vor ein paar Tagen verloren: sie bekam beim Wasserwechseln einen "Anfall" und wollte auf der Flucht unbedingt durch ein winziges Loch eines Steines. Dabei zerstörte sie sich die Brust- und Bauchflossen, hatte schwere Abschürfungen an der Oberseite und seitlich am ganzen Körper. Trotz intensiver Behandlung hat sie es nicht geschafft *schnieff*


Aber in den Zierfischforen wird immer wieder vom Nachwachsen von Flossen berichtet *hoffnungspende*


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juli 2004)

Hallo Lars
Ja es stimmt Flossen wachsen nach.
Auf meiner Hp kannst Du es sehen.
Bei diesem Koi ist die Flosse ca zu 70%
nachgewachsen, es hat ca 1 Jahr gedauert
und sie wächst weiter.
paul


----------

